# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Dream Pets

## CheshireMischief

I didnt get much luck posting this in the Lucid Experience forum. Maybe I&#39;ll get better luck here.

OK, to begin with, I&#39;m writing a book about the dream world. In it, my main character (who oddly resembles me) has this dream pet who follows him throughout his lucids. I set a task for myself a couple of days ago to summon it into my dream. I began the lucid by melting metal with my hands and pushing myself through a 5 in. thick ceramic plate to impress DCs. I then remembered my task. I shut my eyes and told myself that when I opened then, the dragon would be there. I opened my eyes to see a small pink lizard/worm thing. When I reached down to pick it up it ran under the couch and escaped. I didn&#39;t want to scare it away, so I let it come back out to me on its own. When it re emerged it was the size of a small cat. Its perfectly polished purple and black scales reflected and bended the light in a very interesting way. It sat, perched on top of the couch, cocked it&#39;s head and smiled at me with a mouthful of 1 in. long razor white teeth.

The second time I summoned him was last night. This time it was red. Really bright red. We were in the yard of a huge plantation. I decided that tonight would be dedicated to playing with it. I named it Judrel. We chased each other though the trees, every now and again it would charge me, shift left to right and then avoid my advances. I was floating across the ground at a fast rate but still couldn&#39;t catch him, untill Judrel wanted me to. After the chase, it sat perched on my shoulder, it was about 1 1/2 - 2 times bigger than the other night. The weight seemed to make my back slouch a bit, but I delt with it and let Judrel chill. Very interesting little dream companion.

Has anybody else attempted something like this, to repeatedly call a pet-like character into their lucids? I have been calling it back into my dreams whenever I can. I think that I could get it to the point where I could call it effortlesly. How cool would that be? A Lucid Dream Pet?

Also, to expand the topic a little, does anyone have any ideas for other dream pets? They can obviously be of any genre or species. I&#39;m interested to hear more ideas.

----------


## Keeper

Polar Bear  ::D:

----------


## CheshireMischief

That could get dangerous. Imagine "Dream Pets Gone Wrong". 
A bear might be nice though, saddle it up and go hunting. hmmm.

----------


## VirtualReality

A dragon sounds nice... What about a 100 feet long earthworm? Or a giant eagle?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

My brother was riding a blue dog in one of his lucids, it definitly sounds fun to have a pet in a lucid, it can take you places when you ride on it&#39;s back, and take you anywhere you want.

----------


## CheshireMischief

> A dragon sounds nice... What about a 100 feet long earthworm? Or a giant eagle?
> [/b]



 The earthworm could get interesting. Imagine exploring the underworld, or hidden caves. Unfortunatly my little dragon is just that, little. I couldn&#39;t ride him unless i figure out a way to make him grow very quickly. Have any of you heard about anything like this though, a consistent dream pet? I called the little thing back into my lucid last night, it&#39;s getting easier too. This time it mainly just followed along and stayed close to me as I went through the dream. I also tried to talk to it telepathically, didn&#39;t work for now, but Ill try again soon.

----------


## gonnabeathinker

Mithical creatures.

I would ride on a Griffen or a Phenix. Although the Phenix would get kinda hot. A Dragon would be cool too.

----------


## Burns

That&#39;s a really neat idea, Cheshire&#33;  ::content:: 

I&#39;d have a horse like Shadowfax.

----------


## CheshireMischief

> That&#39;s a really neat idea, Cheshire&#33; 
> 
> I&#39;d have a horse like Shadowfax.
> [/b]



Thanks Burns,
My main question was if anybody else had tried to create a pet of their own. I have brought Judrel back three times now, and every time it gets easier.

----------


## jh477

I would summon Tails ^^. no other pet can compare to him.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I&#39;d have a horse like Shadowfax.
> [/b]



I had a dream about riding a horse once, it was vivid but not lucid though.

----------


## Metroid48

I&#39;ve thought of several non-existant creatures to summon. But I like your choice of a dragon, that&#39;s cool. BTW, definately post (or sell) your book when it&#39;s done&#33; It would probably be a cool read.

-Metroid48


BTW, try these creatures:pheonix (fire bird, so flaming cool&#33 :wink2: wolf (very sleek, black colour. look to the Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess for a good concept)Thunderbird (no, not the movie, a giant blue bird said to control the thunder of the skies... seriously, it&#39;s huge, like one wing is the length of over 4 men)snake (snakes are cool, right?armadillo (pretty cool, rolls into a ball)

----------


## CheshireMischief

> BTW, definately post (or sell) your book when it&#39;s done&#33; It would probably be a cool read.
> [/b]




Thanks Metroid48, I have been working alot on my character developement, plot, etc. 

Let me know what you think. It is based in a futuristic setting in which they have developed the dream recorder. Scientific tampering has breeched a connection between the Waking World and the Dream Realm. The nightmare god is planning his escape into the waking world, as his minions harvest souls from people in the Waking World and possesing their bodies. The main character must travel through the Dream Realm and stop this from happening. He and a few companions in the Dream Realm must travel through the most vivid and fatastic lucid dream ever to complete their goal. Just a short outline, but that about sums it up.

I know it will take a few years to fully develop, but it&#39;s a story that I&#39;m proud of.

I&#39;ll keep everyone posted as to it&#39;s progress.

----------


## dodobird

> Unfortunatly my little dragon is just that, little. I couldn&#39;t ride him unless i figure out a way to make him grow very quickly. 
> [/b]



Be patient, dragons take some time to grow up.

----------


## fishguy

i just posted a thread about how i see owls and hawks a lot in my dreams, particularly the owls.

----------


## CheshireMischief

> i just posted a thread about how i see owls and hawks a lot in my dreams, particularly the owls.
> [/b]



Owl
To see an owl in your dream, symbolizes wisdom, insight and virtue. The owl is also synonymous with death and darkness. 

Hawk
To see a hawk in your dream, denotes suspicions are lurking around you and your activities. You need to proceed with caution.

sourced from : http://www.dreammoods.com/

You might like to talk to one of your owls some time, you might already have your pet.





> Be patient, dragons take some time to grow up.
> [/b]



I didn&#39;t take that into account, that gives me a long term goal to watch it grow up with me. It would be cool though to "grow" it whenever I need. I love having it in my lucids, everytime I see it, it&#39;s a little bigger than before, and often a different color. I love LDing, where else can I get a pet dragon right?

----------


## CryoDragoon

what about a perverted, talking ermine?

----------


## Krista

CheshireMischief-Your book sounds like it&#39;s going to be amazing...something I&#39;d love to read. 

I&#39;ve never thought about summoning a dream pet...definetly something I&#39;m going to try next time I LD. I&#39;m thinking a white tiger would be pretty awesome.  ::D:

----------


## CheshireMischief

> CheshireMischief-Your book sounds like it&#39;s going to be amazing...something I&#39;d love to read. 
> 
> I&#39;ve never thought about summoning a dream pet...definetly something I&#39;m going to try next time I LD. I&#39;m thinking a white tiger would be pretty awesome. 
> [/b]



Thanks for the vote of confidence, I&#39;m very proud of my book as of so far. I have the plot mostly fleshed out as well as the characters and their development. It&#39;s probably going to be a bit twisted (but so are my dreams), but I&#39;m trying to stray away from the "horror" genre which it could easily become. I think a nice mix of reality versus the dream realm would be a great platform for a magnificent story.

btw. Let me know if you get to summon your tiger, that has potential to be a beautiful and powerful dream pet. Good Luck.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> Owl
> To see an owl in your dream, symbolizes wisdom, insight and virtue. The owl is also synonymous with death and darkness. 
> 
> Hawk
> To see a hawk in your dream, denotes suspicions are lurking around you and your activities. You need to proceed with caution.[/b]



I don&#39;t mean to sound negative, but, it&#39;s my opinion that "objective" dream dictionaries about dream symbols are a load of crap.  Like, "if you see x, it means or symbolises y".  It just seems rubbish to me.

A way better approach is just to ask the individual dreamer about the thing he saw, ask him what that thing means to him in real life, ask him how he felt about it in the dream.  That makes way more sense than relying on some half-baked definition somebody else has made up.

Example: If most people saw spiders in a dream, they&#39;d probably see them in a negative light.  But I LOVE spiders, and it would be positive for me.  I even keep a big furry funnelweb in my room to catch evil nastie mosquitoes.

----------


## Keeper

> I even keep a big furry funnelweb in my room to catch evil nastie mosquitoes.
> [/b]



now that is an idea ...

----------


## Dice

One time in a non-lucid dream. I had a small dinosaur (as big as myself) as a pet. He was green. It was very cool, but a little scary too.  :tongue2:

----------


## Keeper

> One time in a non-lucid dream. I had a small dinosaur (as big as myself) as a pet. He was green. It was very cool, but a little scary too. 
> [/b]



get him (or her) back. get a mate. breed them. sell the young to the crossroads so they can give them to us. I get a free one (make it two) for the idea  ::D:

----------


## Anemone

This is a pretty cool idea. I think that if I ever manage to get Lucid I&#39;ll ask my panther to come. I&#39;ve seen him in a couple of meditations, it would be nice to see him in a LD.  :smiley:

----------


## CheshireMischief

> I don&#39;t mean to sound negative, but, it&#39;s my opinion that "objective" dream dictionaries about dream symbols are a load of crap.  Like, "if you see x, it means or symbolises y".  It just seems rubbish to me.
> [/b]



I agree with you here, it IS all relative to your own views and ideas. I think it&#39;s more of a novelty item, kind of like a horiscope. I don&#39;t know that "load of crap" is fitting though, a great deal of research is involved in the process of collecting information, and some of it can make a good deal of sence. There are many symbols in mankind that hold roughly the same definition to a broad group of people. 





> One time in a non-lucid dream. I had a small dinosaur (as big as myself) as a pet. He was green. It was very cool, but a little scary too. 
> [/b]



What did he look like? If you&#39;ve already seen it, it&#39;s definatly possible to bring him back in a lucid. You&#39;re brain already has a pretty good idea of what to build. Let us know if you see it again. I havn&#39;t seen my dragon in a couple weeks, but I&#39;m sure he&#39;ll come back.





> This is a pretty cool idea. I think that if I ever manage to get Lucid I&#39;ll ask my panther to come. I&#39;ve seen him in a couple of meditations, it would be nice to see him in a LD. 
> [/b]



A panther would be pretty sweet. I&#39;ve nevery tried to get my dragon in meditation. What kind of process do you go through for meditating?

----------


## Anemone

> A panther would be pretty sweet. I&#39;ve nevery tried to get my dragon in meditation. What kind of process do you go through for meditating?
> [/b]



Just normal meditation with a mix of visualization. Relaxing and just letting yourself go into trance. I have two places I end up while meditating: either in the desert near this abandoned city; or floating in what seems the middle of nowhere on this little island with a couple of trees, moss, grass, and this huge gate with a spiderweb of energy as the gate with a guardian nearby, and it&#39;s night all the time there. I don&#39;t really choose either of these places, I just end in one of them while meditating when I&#39;m actually successful.

If you want to consciously ask the dragon to come, you can visualize whatever setting you want, or just concentrate on the image of the dragon and you may end up being taken somewhere. It&#39;s a nice way to bond, for sure. You can go exploring, talk, ask questions, or just hang out.

The fist time I saw the panther in a meditation was in the desert and we explored the abandoned city together. The second time, in my little spiderweb spot. He kind of comes and goes as he pleases. I think he&#39;s one of my animal guides, as I first encountered him, before the meditations, in this native american medicine card deck. I kept getting the black panther card and it came up in a reading as my right hand guardian.

If you have any more questions let me know, I&#39;m no expert by far though. lol I&#39;ve only seen my panther a couple of times. Good luck. ^^

----------


## Pastro

Woah thats a wicked Idea. Id summon up a land octopus the size of a small building, and we would wreck havok while picking up chicks

----------


## CheshireMischief

> He kind of comes and goes as he pleases. 
> 
> If you have any more questions let me know, I&#39;m no expert by far though. lol I&#39;ve only seen my panther a couple of times. Good luck. ^^
> [/b]



Thats interesting. My dragon seems to have that same stand offish behavior. I&#39;ve only seen mine three times to date. It seems to come only when it wants to.





> Woah thats a wicked Idea. Id summon up a land octopus the size of a small building, and we would wreck havok while picking up chicks
> [/b]



Land octopus eh? That definately sounds like a chick magnet.  :smiley:  Good luck with it, please report if it works out for you, that sounds like it could be a very interesting encounter.

----------


## Pastro

Yeah my dream focused heavily on water last night and yet I still forgot to summon it&#33;  ::doh::

----------


## juroara

how exciting&#33;&#33; I love your dream pet&#33; what a cool dragon. In my lucids I generally try to transform into something, sometimes I&#39;ll transform into a dragon even. But lately I haven&#39;t done that, its been years, I think the novelty of transforming has worn off. A dream pet sounds like a fresh new idea, I can already see a lot of adventures   ::bigteeth::  

do you suggest thinking of an animal or allowing the dream to form it for you?

on another note, I did have a dream animal friend a long time ago, but only in one dream. I never thought about summoning the animal again becuase I understood it as being symbolic of my friends. She was a half camel, half horse creature, with all white fur. Weeks prior to the dream me and my best friends did a silly "what animal are you" test online. One of my friends was a horse, the other was a camel. And white is the color of platonic love and friendship. Dude, I rode my friends&#33;  :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## sloth

What an awesome idea.
I have adopted Burns as my dream pet.  :wink2: 
*puurrr*

----------


## DeadDollKitty

what sloth? WHAT?&#33;?&#33; oh i see where your heart truley lies.. i would have adopted YOU as mY pet.. but NoooooooooooOOOO i see i wont do that now&#33;

~R~

----------


## sloth

Oh, damn it. Minus 3 points for sloth.  :Sad: 
Hey, I&#39;mma write you a letter thinger today.  :smiley: 
I will have a kitty pet too, and I will pet her, and love her, and keep her for my very own&#33;  ::D:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Yeah yeah whatever.. you saved your ass.. but just barely

~R~

----------


## CheshireMischief

> do you suggest thinking of an animal or allowing the dream to form it for you?
> [/b]



Well for me I had a precalculated image of what I wanted it to look like. But when it came down to actually summoning it, I closed my eyes and let my mind do the work for me. So I guess it would be a little bit of both. It would be an interesting experiment to go blindly into though, you might be suprised at the outcome, maybe just try to let the dream create one for you. If you do let me know how it turns out. Also your camel/horse sounds like a strange beast, and riding your friends sounds like it could be fun as well. ;-P

----------


## Burns

> What an awesome idea.
> I have adopted Burns as my dream pet. 
> *puurrr*[/b]



 ::bigteeth::  

I hear sloths make lovely, snuggly dream pets  :Hi baby:  DDK and I can share you...

----------


## Keeper

I adopt Cthulhu

----------


## DeadDollKitty

> I hear sloths make lovely, snuggly dream pets  DDK and I can share you...
> [/b]



lol ok&#33; I get the top half though
~R~

----------


## BPolar

haha this forum is great

----------


## Lord Toaster

Wow wicked idea... like a dream guide, but cuter and it doesn&#39;t speak. 

I&#39;ll try this next time I&#39;&#39;m lucid.

 ::banana::

----------


## sloth

Lord Toaster&#33; What an awesome name&#33;
Wow. 
You are my hero.

...Wow. I am a dream pet. 
I feel so loved.  :smiley: 

-sloth

----------


## Shineenigma

I had considered this a while ago but I am a bit of a lone wolf. That is why I don&#39;t want a dream guide. I may summon one up sometime. A creature I made up about three years ago would be suitable. It is just about the best imaginary animal I had ever thought up.

----------


## CheshireMischief

> I had considered this a while ago but I am a bit of a lone wolf. That is why I don&#39;t want a dream guide. I may summon one up sometime. A creature I made up about three years ago would be suitable. It is just about the best imaginary animal I had ever thought up.
> [/b]



go on....

----------


## Amethyst Star

Any time I&#39;ve had horses in dreams, they just don&#39;t do what I want them to, and if I can get them to do something, it&#39;s usually not long before they&#39;re off doing their own thing again one way or another.

If I had a dream pet, it would be a shape-shifting cat.  Normally she would just be a black short-haired house cat, but could transfer herself into a black panther or tiger if the situation called for it.  Granted, I probably wouldn&#39;t have much say over a cat, but that&#39;s what I like about &#39;em  :smiley:

----------


## Rhubes

That&#39;s almost for sure you&#39;re *Spirit Animal* dude&#33;

Mine&#39;s an eagle, I just met it a few days ago... It was a super neat experience:

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=43241

can read about it here...



Try best to figure out what type of animal it is (salamandar, lizard, etc...) then look it up here:

http://www.geocities.com/rainforest/4076/indexlist.html


GOOD LUCK&#33;

----------


## Burns

Thanks, Rhubes, I like that link about the spirit animals  :smiley: 

So after more consideration, I think my dream pet is a horse. I can&#39;t necessarily summon the same one all the time, but I regularly have horses in my dreams that I ride bareback to get where I need to go. 

Weird, you&#39;d think I&#39;d dream of cats, but I guess my conscious mind sees so many of them everyday that it&#39;s looking for something different when I go to sleep&#33;

----------


## Goldney

This topic is really interesting. When I become competent at lucid dreaming there are two definite things I&#39;d love to try. Creating a dream pet and changing appearances. It&#39;ll be interesting to see what animal my dream pet would be like. Thanks for the inspiration and good luck with your book.

----------


## TripleX223

thats awsome, if i can ever  ld ill work on that

----------


## Rhubes

i&#39;m sure there are some dcs that are animals that you can interact with.

but a spirit animal is something you&#39;re born with, and you only have one of, and you can&#39;t create. 

Interactions with them will be more vivid than a normal lucid dream, and will often lead to a meeting with your spirit guide.

----------


## Gwendolyn

A crow- A talking one, of course.  It seems only natural, seeing as my in my favorite book, there is a crow.

----------


## ViSions

Hmm...I wouldn&#39;t mind a horse like Shadowfax (Edit, lol), like mentioned earlier (Reading LOTR atm  :tongue2: ) but I dunno exactly. Maybe just say to myself, when I open this door, the pet i desire most will be there. or something...

----------


## Gwendolyn

> Hmm...I wouldn&#39;t mind a horse like ShadowFox, like mentioned earlier (Reading LOTR atm ) but I dunno exactly. Maybe just say to myself, when I open this door, the pet i desire most will be there. or something...
> [/b]




You mean Shadowfax?  LOL

----------


## JenMarie

Well, once I accomplish a LD, and figure out how to control stuff, I think I just want a little puppy  :smiley:  Or a kitty. In real life, I couldn&#39;t be around one all the time, cause of allergies... lol. Then maybe I would find a dragon to keep me company  :smiley:  I really like dragons.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> i&#39;m sure there are some dcs that are animals that you can interact with.
> 
> but a spirit animal is something you&#39;re born with, and you only have one of, and you can&#39;t create. 
> 
> Interactions with them will be more vivid than a normal lucid dream, and will often lead to a meeting with your spirit guide.[/b]



I had a vulture appear in one of my non-LDs last year. His name is Bob, and he can talk. (Bob the talking Vulture&#33 :wink2:  Oh, and he likes to eat chickens. But the stange thing was that I didn&#39;t come up with his name. He TOLD it to me, which striked me as very strange. Maybe he&#39;s a Dream Pet or a Spirit Animal that I have because he&#39;s the only animal that I&#39;ve ever interacted with in a dream...  ::undecided::

----------


## l3xicon

I have a pig cop friend who helps me in battle. He&#39;s not really my pet though. If you don&#39;t know what a pig cop is, look at my avatar.

----------


## CheshireMischief

> This topic is really interesting. When I become competent at lucid dreaming there are two definite things I&#39;d love to try. Creating a dream pet and changing appearances. It&#39;ll be interesting to see what animal my dream pet would be like. Thanks for the inspiration and good luck with your book.
> [/b]



Thank you. good luck with your tasks. The book is coming along well, but as all projects go with me, it&#39;s snowballed into maybe a few books.





> I had considered this a while ago but I am a bit of a lone wolf. That is why I don&#39;t want a dream guide. I may summon one up sometime. A creature I made up about three years ago would be suitable. It is just about the best imaginary animal I had ever thought up.
> [/b]



I&#39;ve never had a dream guide, my little dragon is more of a Lucid Sidekick. Describe your animal.


It&#39;s been a couple months since my little guy has shown itself, I think he&#39;s still a little shy. I miss it, it&#39;s personality is very unique, very playfull but wont let me tell it what to do, a very independant sort of personality. Let me know if any of you have accomplished this little side task, I cant wait to hear some more stories.

----------


## BohmaN

What&#39;s the main purpose of having a dream pet? Enjoyment?

----------


## CheshireMischief

> What&#39;s the main purpose of having a dream pet? Enjoyment?
> [/b]



Yeah, it&#39;s just sort of a task that I set for myself to develope a character for my book. I just ended up liking it so much that I called it back a couple times.

----------


## bro

I don&#39;t have a dream pet, I just got a real pet  :smiley:   who&#39;s made an appearence in my dreams from time to time. Sometimes in a disturbing fashion.. Can you spawn a dream pet? or does it just happen?

----------


## hyper0105

I remember having dreams about being carried around in this friendly Crocodiles mouth, and it would take me around places.

I wouldn&#39;t mind meeting him again

----------


## Loonytoonic8

whatta bout Kirby? hes cool

----------


## CheshireMischief

> Can you spawn a dream pet? or does it just happen?
> [/b]



I spawned my dragon the first and second time, after that she started showing up on her own.

----------


## CheshireMischief

Ok, I havent had time to really document my last lucid visit with Judrel. 

I was in the entryway to an old abondoned mansion. There were two older men in the front lobby. I believe I was trying to make it up the staircase behind them. We were in an argument when I had a feeling judrel was out in the front yard. I looked out the open door to see her shining in the sunlight. This time as well, her scales were a brilliant crimson, and she had grown to the size of about three or four horses. I called to her, "Hey baby, could you come in here?" She came inside and I went up to her and gave her a long hug. We were connected in a strange way, there was a very strong feeling of love that emminated from her. Her black eyes sparkled with a warmth that made me feel complete. I looked around and the two men were looking very nervous and they started to run up the stairs. I began after them, signaling Judrel to follow. The stairs were old and falling apart, I was suprised to see that Judrel&#39;s weight did not send her crashing through them. As we reached the top I looked down a short hallway there were two doors to the left and three to the right. The first door on the left was open, I began to cross into the room when I awoke.

----------


## Goldney

Wow, she&#39;s really gotten big&#33; are there any special techniques to summoning a dream pet or do you just act as if you were summoning any normal DC?

----------


## CheshireMischief

> Wow, she&#39;s really gotten big&#33; are there any special techniques to summoning a dream pet or do you just act as if you were summoning any normal DC?
> [/b]



Yeah, it&#39;s just like that, I have to be very calm and collected with a solid idea of what I&#39;m doing. Her appearance kind of developed itself. I don&#39;t feel as if I "created" her, she has such a unique pressence that makes me feel as if she&#39;s not just a figment of my imagination. She feels alive. I was suprised at how big she was too. It&#39;s very interesting to see her actually growing as time goes by. She has no wings yet, thats my next goal with her. Now that shes big enough I would love to ride her, I think that would be incredible.

----------


## Lunalight

This is like, the coolest idea ever&#33;  I&#39;m totally manifesting myself a dream pet in my next LD.  Also, good luck with the dragon riding; it sounds awesome&#33;

----------


## Cutterkk

I know what mine would be. A furret. A shape-shifting furret that could also fly. 

I&#39;ll have to test it in a dream. It&#39;s a fantastic idea, and I can&#39;t wait to try it.

----------


## Man of Steel

Judrel sounds awesome, CheshireMischief. My dream pet would be either a black jaguar, like the one in the large picture that used to be at the foot of my bed, watching over me at night, or a vornskr from the Star Wars universe. Vornskr on Wookieepedia

I may try this next time I have a lucid dream. My Lab, Daisy appears in most of my dreams anyway, but it might be interesting to see how she would get along with a jaguar or vornskr. At least they would probably mind better.  :wink2:

----------


## CheshireMischief

> Judrel sounds awesome, CheshireMischief. My dream pet would be either a black jaguar, like the one in the large picture that used to be at the foot of my bed, watching over me at night, or a vornskr from the Star Wars universe. Vornskr on Wookieepedia
> 
> I may try this next time I have a lucid dream. My Lab, Daisy appears in most of my dreams anyway, but it might be interesting to see how she would get along with a jaguar or vornskr. At least they would probably mind better. [/b]



vornskr. very nice. I might have to try that one.  :smiley:  It&#39;s funny your dog shows up. Judrel has the same personality as my red heeler Autumn. If you could get two in one dream that would be very cool. Good Luck&#33;

----------


## PNG_pyro

Hmm. I&#39;m thinking that I giant spider, or a flying snake would be really cool. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_snake Of course, I&#39;d be able to ride mine.

----------


## Abra

In one of my lucids (nearly a year ago), I had a necklace with a small christmas-bulb-looking thing at the end. A concentrated streak of red gas was swirling inside. This one guy said I had to take care of it for it to hatch and grow, and dependent on what I do with it, it&#39;ll grow into varying things. Like a tamagotchi, only cooler. >w<

I should try to summon it, and see what it becomes.

----------


## CheshireMischief

> In one of my lucids (nearly a year ago), I had a necklace with a small christmas-bulb-looking thing at the end. A concentrated streak of red gas was swirling inside. This one guy said I had to take care of it for it to hatch and grow, and dependent on what I do with it, it&#39;ll grow into varying things. Like a tamagotchi, only cooler. >w<
> 
> I should try to summon it, and see what it becomes.[/b]



That sounds awesome, it&#39;s like a little magical egg. Please let us know if you hatch it, I&#39;m curious to hear whats inside.

----------


## cactusbin

Actually my dream mentor dude is a monkey who can talk...

----------


## CheshireMischief

> Actually my dream mentor dude is a monkey who can talk...[/b]



How many times have you seen him?

----------


## CheshireMischief

The other night I had a dream that involved another "birthing" of two little creatures. They were a funny combination of a frog and a dragon. They were both translucent and very playfull. here&#39;s the qoute from my Dream Journal. Even though I wasn&#39;t lucid, they were still very interesting.




> In the cave there was a pool of water that we had to swim through. The cave was short and went directly through the mountains peak. Sunshine from the other side lit the short, curvy tunnel. After swimming through the small pool we stopped to rest at the other end. At this point one of my friends revealed two small phials. She handed one to me with a worried expression on her face. She told me that there was a small creature in both the bottles. She then told me that she was trying to get them into intensive care for some reason. I looked down at the phial the handed me and opened it up. I poured the contents out into my hand. I was a strange little thing resembling a baby rat except that it was totally clear. The tail was about seven inches long and black. I looked at it for a second and it began to move. It expanded and shot out small limbs. The little guy remained clear but a fragile bone structure could be seen. As it continued to expand I could see that its feet were webbed and toes with small sticky pads, like a tree frog. At last it sprouted tiny wings, it had become a little, translucent combination of a frog and a dragon. As it sat in the palm of my hand I looked up to see that the other one had done the same thing. When I looked back to my hand I felt it jump up and fly back down into the water. I chased after it, swimming under the water with almost no resistance I tried to herd it back into my friend. It became a game and eventually it just came up to me. I introduced myself to the creature like you would a cat and it hopped up onto my shoulder and came with me back to my waiting friends.[/b]

----------


## Rhubes

> Yeah, it&#39;s just like that, I have to be very calm and collected with a solid idea of what I&#39;m doing. Her appearance kind of developed itself. I don&#39;t feel as if I "created" her, she has such a unique pressence that makes me feel as if she&#39;s not just a figment of my imagination. She feels alive. I was suprised at how big she was too. It&#39;s very interesting to see her actually growing as time goes by. She has no wings yet, thats my next goal with her. Now that shes big enough I would love to ride her, I think that would be incredible.[/b]




Dude it&#39;s definitely your spirit animal. That&#39;s why you felt like it was a real sentient animal. It has a connection with you on a spiritual level, and on the spiritual level it&#39;s all love&#33;

I&#39;ve only had one vivid experience with mine, and it helped me to become lucid and talk to a spirit guide (an actual lady who&#39;s on the other side named Marel).

It&#39;s hard to hug an eagle though. I&#39;ve flown with it gloriously though. Maybe I&#39;ll see if I can ride it too, although I don&#39;t see the point when you can already fly in dreams&#33;?  :smiley: 

You should start asking it to connect you with your spirit guide (it&#39;s just a person). They&#39;re good for that.

Did you make up the name? Or did it talk?

----------


## CheshireMischief

Her name is Judrel. She hasnt talked to me yet. Kind of the silent type.. I&#39;ll definatly ask her about my spirit guide, although I think I&#39;ve already met him. He was a dead relative of mine that I walked up to and chatted with for a while in a lucid about three months ago. He told me about his brother, a relative that I knew nothing about. I asked my mother about him and he fit the description to a T. I remember crying when I woke up from the power of the experience. Thanks for you&#39;r insight. I hadn&#39;t though about that possibility.

----------


## Abra

In my first good, stable lucid, towards the very end I flew down to a ranch. In the troughs were trading cards? I only remember picking up one of them, with an adorable grass-raccoon thing. When I put the card back down, I saw the cartoony anime-eyed creature sitting beside me. After a brief sentence with my friend about the card, I woke up and wrote the dream down... This dream occured after I saw this thread. I decided early on that I&#39;d try to find the cute creature in my next lucid. I even photoshopped a picture of what it&#39;d look like if it was real, hoping to spur a dream about it by putting effort into it.

It&#39;s really a red panda, a fern, and a couple elephant ear leaves. xD

Roughly a week and a half later, I had another lucid dream (due to a false awakening in which I looked at a clock, felt like it was past 11:20, heard an alarm clock which I knew wasn&#39;t supposed to sound until 5:00. In the dim light, I looked at my hand... 7 fingers. I looked at my other hand... six fingers, the fouth and second were small.) I went into the living room of one of my old houses, and my family was vegging on the couch. I go near the lamp light, and continue observing my hands until I get good clarity and concept of the dream world. I had my mind set that I was going to find the Leaf Raccoon (which I had dubbed a &#39;leafcoon&#39 :wink2: , and went into our backyard, towards the forest. As I walked I clearly remember nice, room-temperature wind, and a moist ground which dampened the bottom of my socks. As I walked into the forest, the trees became more spring-like, with small powder blue and green leaves budding off the brown branches. I remember walking up a trail like a hill, calling out for the leafcoon. I came to a flatter part of the hill, where there was an old crater filled with water. Several cranes had gathered around it, and a faded leopard was slinking in, only for a drink. On the edge of the hill were four teenagers in indigo blue jeans and white shirts. I asked them if they had seen a leafcoon, and they pointed to a crane with a flabby pink turkey snood. The crane laughed and spoke, something something &#39;Elkoon.&#39; I looked back at the teens and walked to the edge of the slope, and saw the leafcoon (whose name was Elkoon) sitting there, looking in deep thought at the forest below. Its snout looked distinctly vulpine, while the rest of it looked cat-like, but still strikingly like the picture I made. By looking at its eyes and snout, I felt that it was male. I called his name and he turned around. As I picked it up I felt his weight melt away--he became the size of a kitten, looking like a youth of his species. He probably did this for easy transport. I carried him back to the house, and on the way back I stroked his fur. It felt like my long-haired cat (who was sleeping next to me in real life), only shorter and more cottony. I paid special attention to his tail, which I felt I didn&#39;t do the best job on during the photoshop. It was cyndrilical with the fronds smoothed together, tiny soft hairs fell inbetween the cracks like a mosaic. Apparently, this is his &#39;calm&#39; tail.

When I went to show my family, my mother simply laughed at me. "That&#39;s not real&#33;" she said, pointing to the leafcoon as if it were a toy. I didn&#39;t want to believe her, fearing that if I agreed, Elkoon would suddenly disappear, or turn into a toy or something. "Of course he&#39;s real&#33;" I blurted out in his defense. This is the point where I lost lucidity. By saying he was real, I probably gave in to the &#39;reality&#39; of the dream. But what else could I have said? Elkoon stood defensively, fanning out his tail as in the picture (I suppose his &#39;calm tail&#39; is this fern thing rolled into a cylinder) After that, my mother yanked his tail off, and I spent the rest of the dream crawling in the mud, trying to find some leaves to serve as a replacement...

----------


## gguru1

i&#39;ve hung out with Doorworms (creatures i made up for a book series i&#39;m writing) andAutumn, my dear Shuckle i hatched in my Pokemon Gold cartridge.

Both are lots of fun.

Oh, and both of those depictions are my own.

----------


## CheshireMischief

Congrats Abra, thats awesome. Thats a very interesting little creature you&#39;ve got there. It&#39;s unfortunate your mom yanked his tail off. I like your photoshop peice, it really gave me a good idea of what he looked like. Good to hear your making progress in your lucids as well, I&#39;ve been on a dry spell for a little while now  :Sad: . Oh well, they always come back when I least expect it. Did Elkoon talk to you at all or try to comunicate anything? Just curious.

----------


## Abra

This lucid occured the night I took a break from auto-suggestion. So yup, when you least expect it&#33;

Nope, no speech. I was content in just having the chance to hold, stroke, and cuddle my little critter this time around. Though I have this feeling that when we do talk, we&#39;ll talk telepathically (probably due to my dislike of CG animal mouth speech). We&#39;ll see...

I&#39;m glad you like my red panda edit&#33; =D 
I made another picture (this was actually much easier to make, and much cleaner/better), which is his little form. Elkoon&#33;

----------


## CheshireMischief

Your right, I like that one alot more, much cleaner. I also do alot of photoshop work.
Dreamscape This is my last attempt at a digital matte painting. This isn&#39;t Judrel but kind of the idea that shaped itself into her. Hope you like it. You can also look at more of my work at KyleJohnson.net. Let me know what you think.

----------


## Burns

> Your right, I like that one alot more, much cleaner. I also do alot of photoshop work.
> Dreamscape This is my last attempt at a digital matte painting. This isn&#39;t Judrel but kind of the idea that shaped itself into her. Hope you like it. You can also look at more of my work at KyleJohnson.net. Let me know what you think.[/b]



Very cool art  :smiley:  You should post some of your stuff in Artists Corner. And neat website too.

----------


## CheshireMischief

Thanks for the feedback, I&#39;ll go check that out.

----------


## Abra

Really, I don&#39;t even have phtoshop. I use PictureIt&#33; 2000, because I bought this computer at a garage sale for &#036;50, and have yet to buy any programs for it... I&#39;m so cheap. xD

I wish I had that kind of talent&#33; I cannot create images myself like you can. I can only alter existing images. But your stuff is amazing&#33; (Although the website itself I found a little hard to navigate at first)

----------


## CheshireMischief

> Really, I don&#39;t even have phtoshop. I use PictureIt&#33; 2000, because I bought this computer at a garage sale for &#036;50, and have yet to buy any programs for it... I&#39;m so cheap. xD
> 
> I wish I had that kind of talent&#33; I cannot create images myself like you can. I can only alter existing images. But your stuff is amazing&#33; (Although the website itself I found a little hard to navigate at first)[/b]



Thanks for the feedback. I&#39;m glad you enjoy it. And thanks again for the website critique, I am trying to find a way to make the nav a little more user friendly. Keep working on the photo manipulations though thats where I started out. I still use a bunch of that, like the scales came from a snake pic i had, the canyons from Utah, the cloud texture is from a pic I took out of a plane, etc. Keep it  up man.   ::content::

----------


## l3xicon

Yeah

----------


## Friedpickle

I would get a puppy..i can&#39;t get a puppy in RL...  My parnets say the people who own the house won&#39;t let us...and my dog is like i think 11 years old... such a nice puppy..

----------


## Infraredkelp

This is my dream pet   ::bigteeth::

----------


## CheshireMischief

Nice, I like the giant shark, as long as he doesnt turn on you I think you&#39;ll be fine.  ::content::

----------


## Abra

Update&#33;

After a few failed lucid dream attempts to summon my leafcoon friend, I finally had some success. In one dream, he came to me when I called. I told him to always come when I call, and he nodded. Then he morphed into my sister&#39;s toy poodle. After some frustrating attempts to turn him back, I finally found that I could use a towel to cover him up, say a body part that I needed to transform, uncover him, and the body part would be back to normal. It took a good chunk of time, but he finally went back to his normal form. And then the naughty critter morphed again, into a child with fake ears and a fake tail. And then a false awakening.

In another lucid dream, things turned out much better. He came to me as a young red panda, but morphed back instantly when I told him to. We went for a walk, chatted with some DCs, met a fat russian lady who was a leafcoon breeder (she said he was gorgeous, but too young to support a "white bud egg"), and a peculiar DC. I tried asking Elkoon if he knew who she was... And he replied&#33; Without moving his mouth, he told me that she was a reoccuring dream character (which was confirmed by an earlier dream journal entry). I did many RCs sporadically throughout the dream, which really helped with detail. I could even see the individual fronds of Elkoon&#39;s tail rise as he took a deep sigh...

----------


## CheshireMischief

congrats man, it seems like your leafcoon could prove to to be both fun and useful. I am going to try to talk to judrel next, that is if I ever see her again. It's been a dry spell on lucids but I cant wait for the next encounter. I think you are the first person on this topic to actually pull this task off, I'll have to photoshop you a badge or something. :wink2: 



......ok 10 min later we have a badge. This is just for you man, you've earned it.

----------


## luv2dream

one of my dream friends is a cat, which is weird because I usually highly dislike cats, but there was something different about her. Maybe it was the fact that she could talk to me! haha

----------


## Abra

Woah! Thank you! I'll put it in my signature right now. <3

----------


## Infraredkelp

I'm friends with a big flying pillow! He likes to talk mostly about baseball, his favorite team is the Padres  :smiley:

----------


## luv2dream

i want to make friends with that little ball of jelly from treasure planet. what was it's name? i can't remember, but that would be a cool dream pet... oh it's name was morph or something... i think

----------


## Infraredkelp

I want to be friends with...... 375 Ilb GORRILA!!!!!

oh wait, i already am....

----------


## Lseadragon

This sounds very interesting to me. I tried it once, but I wasn't sure what to summon, and the dream went out of lucidity. Since then, I haven't had the chance to try it again (damn dry spell), but it's high on my list of lucid goals.

I'm still not quite sure what kind of creature, though. Perhaps a serpent..

----------


## CheshireMischief

Yeah man, dry spells suck. But while you're waiting try to get a solid image of your creature, even get into what kind of mannerisms you want it to have. This will help you to summon it in the future. Good luck man. And if you get it a couple times I'll make you a badge like I did with Abra's Leafcoon. ::mrgreen::

----------


## Trasker

I got a couple of pets, a wolf that follows me in the forests in my dreams, and a pheonix which helps me escape from my Dream enemy

----------


## CheshireMischief

Sorry I was working on my laptop and just found out I messed up on the color :wink2: , here's the new version of Leafcoon Badge.

----------


## mollyrulz9999

I've really wanted to have a dream pet. When I actually manage to LD well, I'll get onto it. I've always wanted to have a lion (Along the lines of Black and White 2's Lion) as a dream pet, but I guess we'll have to wait and see if I can do it. :p

----------


## Lseadragon

Well, last time I posted in this thread, I had an LD that very night, so hopefully it will happen again.  :wink2:  

Anyway, I've got a creature in mind. Named Eraxis. Snakelike, flying, dull white scales with a ridge of spines running along the back, rear-sweeping horns. I've got some fairly janky sketches that I might post if I can find a camera.

----------


## CheshireMischief

Ok, my dry spell is finally over. I had a very short lucid last night. It was a short one but I'm hardly complaining. I was running down the hall of a very large hotel. I thought to myself "I am dreaming." I looked at my hand to stabilize the situation and almost immediately I thought about Judrel. I shouted at the top of my lungs "JUDREL!". Nothing happened, I looked outside and tried again "JUDREL!". In the sky I could see in the distance a large dragon flying high over the mountains. In my excitement I could feel the dream fading away. I tried again to stabilize it but to no avail. As short as it was I am so glad to see Judrel with wings, it looks like I may be able to ride her yet. Maybe tonight. *crossing fingers* ::rolleyes::

----------


## hainsaw3

Thats awesome dude  :Cool:  

I really like the concept of a dream pet, and if I would have one I know for certain it would be a wolf. I wont specify gender, name, or look, I'll let my mind  do that for me  :wink2:  

The only problem is I'm just getting back into dreaming since school will be out soon and its coming into the summer, looks like I have work to do.

----------


## Psylocibin

I really enjoy the pet idea. Hmm... I'd like to have Gir as a pet.  ::D:

----------


## CheshireMischief

Psylocibin, Gir would be an awesome pet. I'll have to try that one when I get my lucids a little more stable again. :smiley: 
hainsaw3, good luck with your wolf, post back on your progress whenever you try it out.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, you'll finally be able to ride Jurdel? That'd be one great experience, I give my kudos to you on it too. 

Man, I really wish I could get a dream pet sometime [I'd have to add it on my growing list of things to do when lucid], maybe a wolf or a dragon. Heck, even a large enough to ride fox with bat wings would do! Hey, that's not a bad idea ^^ I guess I'll aim for one of those three once I can become lucid more frequently and develop my control a bit more.

----------


## CheshireMischief

Fox-Bat eh? Very creative and just crazy enough to work. Good luck!

----------


## Infraredkelp

Dream Pets  :smiley:

----------


## ubigcow

Are dream guides just human dream pets? Besides that, I think someone could have a lot of dream pets, though it might be hard to remember them.

Oh ya, about your book, it sounds a lot like The Healer's Keep. Yours sounds good; the other one is.

----------


## CheshireMischief

I don't know the connection to dream guides, this has been brought up before. I believe someone said that these pets can be dream guides themselves, I dont think that your guide is restricted to being human. I took a look at the website to healers keep, it looks interesting, I've been meaning to pick it up. 

haha Infared, where did you find that pic? is that your personal collection?  :smiley:

----------


## Kromoh

Well, I'd love to have a wolf pet for myself :O

a huge, blue dragon wouldn't be bad though!!  ::D:

----------


## Clark_Bennon

Sweetttttt.
i need to go find one lol.  ::D: 
i would have, what ever it is take me places i can't usually find in my dreams.
(im always at home or school. :'( )


if i do i will reply.

----------


## CheshireMischief

Good Luck man. Let us know if you succeed. ::goodjob2::

----------


## Sornaensis

@1st post RAPTOR  ::D:

----------

